# Forenbersicht > Videos >  >  Windsurfing Kamasutra Soundtrack

## Jrn

Hallo zusammen,
Eigenwerbung hin oder her, aber ich wrde gerne in eigener Sache ankndigen, dass es jetzt einige der Songs von Dr. Beat's Windsurfingkamasutra DVD auf CD gibt. Da ich tatschlich seinerzeit ein paar Emails bekommen habe, die danach gefragt haben, hier ein Link fr alle, die es interessieren knnte:

Friends of the G-String  Personal Pleasures

Ihr knnt Euch alles durchhren, in der Soundgarage der Antenne Bayern (www.soundgarage.antenne.de) gibt's auch 2 Songs zum Download und Besitzer der echten CD bekommen auf der G-String Seite noch Zugang zu einen Extra-Downloadbereich. Knnt ja bei Lust und Laune mal vorbeischauen, wrde mich freuen!

Noch ein schnes neues Jahr, 
Jrn

----------

